#  Krankheiten >   Milzschmerzen/Bewegung >

## Finja

Hallo, 
mein Arzt hat bei mir eine vergrößerte Milz festgestellt, nachdem ich mit leichten aber schon seit einigen Wochen andauernden Oberbauchschmerzen links bei ihm war. 
Habe dazu eine Frage, kann Bewegung die Schmerzen in der Milz verschlimmern? Das stelle ich seit einigen Tagen irgendwie fest, war aber Anfangs nicht da.  
Grüße und Danke im Voraus
Finja

----------


## Finja

Hi, 
hat sich erledigt, habe heute gar keine Schmerzen mehr :-)

----------


## Finja

Hallo,
jetzt hätte ich doch wieder gerne eine Auskunft  :Zwinker:  weil die Schmerzen wieder da sind.Kann zu viel Sport ( 3x pro Woche )die Ursache sein. Sollte eigentlich die Ursache für diese Schmerzen gesucht werden? Ich muss ehrlich sagen, im Internet fand ich keine schönen Sachen, die damit zusammenhängen könnten. Mein Arzt sagte mir nur, dass ich abwarten kann, weil ich sonst keine Symptome habe.
Grüße und ne Antwort wäre toll,
Finja

----------


## Finja

Hallo,
ich  bin wieder da, vielleicht mag jetzt jemand zu meinen Beschwerden etwas sagen  :Huh?: 
Irgendwie bin ich sehr angeschlagen, müde und schwitze schnell. Bin gar nicht mehr belastbar.
Beim Arzt war ich auch WIEDER, diesmal erfolgte eine Blutentnahme. Er meint nämlich nicht viel dazu, Milz ist noch größer aber sonst hat er keine Idee was ich habe - ich soll abwarten und in drei Montaten wieder zur Kontrolle kommen -  und das ist mir fast eine zu lange Warterei, ich bin nämlich wirklich sehr antriebstlos und so kann ich schlecht arbeiten. Hat jemand Idee, was man noch untersuchen könnte? 
stelle hier meine Blutwerte rein, ich nahm den Ausdruck vorsichtshalber mal mit! 
Leukos 4000-9000 M/l / 7842
Thrombos 150-350 G/l / 823
Erythrozyten 4-5,8 Mio / 3,86
Hämoglobin 12,5-18 g% / 8,7
Hämatokrit 35-50 % / 20,1
MCV 82-95 fl / 81
MCH 27-34 pg / 28 
MCHC 32-36 g/dl /30
Blutsenkung 1h <10 mm / 31
Blutsenkung 2h <20 mm / 62
relativ 
Stabkernige <5 % / 3,7 
Segmentkernige <70 % / 75,1
Eosinophile <6 % / 0 
Basophile % /0,2 / 0,5
Monocyten <10 % / 8,9
Lymphocyten 15-45 % / 12,1
absolut 
Stabkernige 40-450 M/l / 278
Segmentkernige 1000-63000 M/l / 5900
Eosino 40-540 M/l / 0 
Baso <100 M/l / 16 
Mono40-900 M/l / 670 
Lymph 600-4000 M/l / 976  
Blutzucker 60-110 mg/dl / 121 
Cholesterin <200 mg/dl / 86
HDL-Cholesterin >45 mg/dl / 23,1
Cholesterin/HDL <4 / 3,1
LDL <130 mg/dl / 65
Triglyceride 35-160 mg/dl / 56
SGPT <34 U/l /5 
Gamma-GT 9-36 U/l / 12 
Bilirubin gesamt<1,2 mg/dl / 1,0
Harnsäure <6 mg/dl / 2,1
alpha-Amylase 25-125 U/l / 23 
Lipase 8-78 U/l / 10
BUN 9-21 mg/dl / 9 
Kreatinin <1,2 mg/dl / 0,8 
Eisen 25-156 µg/dl 59
Ferritin 15-300 ng/ml / 45
Transferrin 200-310 mg/dl  337
STfR  (1,79-4,63mg/l) / 4,9
EBK 250-350 Gamma% / 420
Natrium 130-150 mval/l / 139
Chloride 94-111 mmol/l / 97
Magnesium 0,65-1,05 mmol/l / 0,92 
Calcium 2,1-2,6 mmol/l / 2,29 
Kalium 3,8-5,4 mval/l / 3,53 
CRP <0,5 mg/dl / 3,74 
TSH 0,35-4,94 µU/ml /  1,74 
Das paar wenige Zahlen nicht stimmen, sehe ich auch, nur was bedeutet dies?
Soll ich mir mal Vitamine kaufen :Zwinker:  :Huh?:  
Herzliche Grüße und ein Tipp wäre supi
Finja

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Finja, 
finde nicht, dass Du bei Deinen Beschwerden und Deinen Blutwerten noch länger abwarten solltest. 
Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle an einen Hämatologen wenden. Nimm am Besten noch die Werte über die Milzgröße mit.
Es kann gut sein das der Hämatologe dann weitere Untersuchungen veranlaßt.
Nach einem Vitaminproblem sieht das aber eher nicht aus. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Finja

Danke für die Antwort. Habe einen Termin bei so einem Hämatologen gemacht und dieser ist aber erst in drei Monaten, also kann ich eigentlich gleich die Kontrolle beim Hausarzt abwarten  :Sad:  
Ich werde das Beste aus der Zeit machen aber wenn sich dann nichts ändert, die Ärzte nichts finden,  dann verzweifle ich noch :Sad:  
Grüße
Finja

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Finja, 
ich finde drei Monate viel zu lange. Nimm vielleicht mal deine Blutwerte, gehe direkt damit zum Hämatologen und frag vor Ort nach, ob man (wahrscheinlich die Arzthelferinnen) immer noch der Meinung ist, Du könntest beruhigt drei Monate warten. Manchmal muß man schon ein bischen Druck machen, um frühere Termine zu bekommen. 
Falls dies wider erwarten auch nicht fruchten sollte, wende Dich an einen Onkologen. Bekomme jetzt bitte keine Angst, aber ich wüßte nicht was sich durch Abwarten bei Dir verbessern sollte. Deine Blutbefunde und Deine Begleitproblematik gehören jetzt abgeklärt, und nicht erst in drei Monaten.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Finja

Danke aber das traue ich mich nicht :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  einfach so hin und die Blutwerte zeigen. 
Ich werde dann bestimmt gefragt was der Hausarzt dazu meint und dann muss ich ja auch sagen, er meint abwarten............. ich kann mich ja nicht mal auf ihn berufen, was hilfreich wäre! 
Machen das wirklich manche Patienten? 
Liebe Grüße
Finja 
Mein Freund sagt schon, ich soll am Wochenende zum Notdienst :Grin:  vielleicht würde das helfen!

----------


## Purzel 1

Liebe Finja!
Wenn Du heutzutage nicht penetrant wirst, dann hast Du ziemliches Pech.- 
Das einzige was Dir helfen könnte, ist es Dich mit den Befunden in die Praxis zu setzen, zu sagen: Du hast Schmerzen und zu warten, bis Du dran kommst und darauf zu bestehen.-
Kein Arzt darf Dich mit akuten Schmerzen nachhause schicken! Am Telefon wimmelt man Dich eher ab.- Der Arzt müßte Dich schon mit der Polizei aus der Praxis werfen und die ist dann ja gleich richtig vor Ort.- schau mal:  http://www.th-h.de/infos/jura/garantenstellung.php 
Liebe Grüße Christa

----------


## Purzel 1

Dein Hb ist zu niedrig! Und da sollte man schon mal nachssehen, wohin das verschwunden ist.- Das kann sicher auch jeder Internist abklären.-

----------


## Justitia

Nicht nur der Hb ist zu niedrig, sondern die Thrombos sind auch stark erhöht. Der Kaliumspiegel ist auch zu niedrig. Von den Entzündungsmarkern ganz zu schweigen. 
Dein Kaliummangel könnte durch Dein vermehrtes Schwitzen entstanden sein. Da könntest Du Dir schon mal in der Apotheke ein Kaliumpräparat geben lassen. 
Wenn Dir eine Notfallbehandlung lieber ist, such Dir am Besten gleich ein Krankenhaus aus und stell Dich in der Notfallambulanz vor. Mittwoch Nachmittag müßte da eventuell geeignet sein. Deine vergrößerte Milz bereitet Dir dann am Mittwoch heftige Schmerzen!   

> was der Hausarzt dazu meint und dann muss ich ja auch sagen, er meint abwarten.............

 Ganz ehrlich, wenn mein Hausarzt bei diesen Werten und Beschwerden mir zum abwarten geraten hätte, wäre das ein Grund für mich, mir einen neuen Hausarzt zu suchen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

Keines Falls ist der Kaliumwert zu niedirg.
Hier varrieren die Labors, ich kenne die Werte ab 3,5 mmol/l bzw mval/l bis hoch zu 5,5! 
Die Erhöhung der Thrombozyten kann genauso gut auf eine Entzündung, Blutverlust (z.B. auch nach einer Entbindung) hinweisen!  *Hier muss unbedingt darauf hingewiesen werden das Justitia keinerlei medizinische Ausbildung hat sondern sich alles "ergooglet"......* 
@Finja,
sprich nochmals mit deinem HA und sag ihm das dir einfach so nicht wohl ist.
Das du es doch genauer wissen willst und er soll mit dir unbedingt noch einmal die Blutwerte besprechen, im Zweifel geht wirklich zu einem anderen Arzt!

----------


## Justitia

> Kalium 3,8-5,4 mval/l / 3,53

 Auch Menschen ohne medizinische Ausbildung können lesen. Die Referenzwerte des Labors waren angegeben.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Dann lies mal meinen Beitrag genau durch!
Die Werte zw den Laboren weichen immer etwas von einander ab. 
Die Thrombowerte sind zwar erhöht aber das muss noch nichts heißen!

----------


## Justitia

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Referenzwert_(Medizin) 
"Für die Interpretation von Laborparametern ist es wichtig zu wissen, dass die Referenzbereiche für ein und den selben Parameter - abhängig von der verwendeten Analysemethode und dem Messgerät - stark variabel sind. Deshalb sollten zu jeder Analyse die jeweiligen Referenzbereiche immer mit angegeben werden." 
Der Kaliumwert lag außerhalb des Referenzbereichs des ausführenden Labors. (Der wie es sein sollte angegeben war). Wieso bist Du der Meinung die Abweichung hätte jetzt keine Bedeutung?

----------


## Christiane

Es ist normal, daß Blutwerte schwanken. Sie werden von so vielen Dingen beeinflusst, z.B. Lebens- und Ernährungssituation, Stress usw. Man sollte deshalb leichte, kurzfristige Abweichungen von der Skala nicht als Drama ansehen. Eine starre Tabelle erfasst halt nicht den labilen Alltag. Leichte Abweichungen sind über einen gewissen Zeitraum zu beobachten. Dringender Handlungsbedarf besteht nur dann, wenn Werte sich verschlechtern. 
Der oben angegebene Kaliumwert liegt nur knapp unter der Norm. Das kann bei der nächsten Blutkontrolle schon wieder anders sein. Ich denke mal, es ist hier erst mal ausreichend, wenn sie sich kaliumbetont ernährt. Für eine Substitution mit Tabletten ist es m.E. noch zu früh. Ich kenne sogar einige Ärzte, die von einer frühen Substituiton mit Mineralstoffen abraten! Ein in die Höhe schießender Kaliumwert kann bei entsprechend veranlagten Personen Auswirkungen auf den Herzrhythmus haben!

----------


## Purzel 1

Die Ursache für die Thrombozytenerhöhung könnte zb. in der Schwellung der Milz liegen, die zuwenig Thrombozyten abbaut.- 
Meine Thrombozyten sind zb. erhöht, wegen einer rheumatischen Erkrankung. Sicher sollte man das Abklären, aber das muß noch nichts Schlimmes bedeuten und auch der Kaliumwert ist noch nicht besorgniserregend. 
Bei dem HB- Wert würden bei uns in der Klinik jedoch schon einmal Blutkonserven gekreuzt, damit man diese bei bedarf abrufen kann.- 
Der niedrige HB Wert macht eigentlich müde und schlapp, weil das Hämöglobin Sauerstoff transportiert. Bevor man aber nun blind in der Gegend herumtapst, würde ich Dir raten Dich beim nächsten Internisten in die Praxis damit zu setzen.-Es nutzt Dir alles nichts, und Ferndiagnosen verunsichern dich nur. Nicht telefonieren, sondern hingehen und die Werte dem Arzt vorlegen lassen! Vielleicht ist Dein Arzt auch bereit Dich zur Abklärung in eine Klinik einzuweisen, wenn Du Beschwerden hast. Da hättest Du dann alle nötigen Untersuchungen zeitnah beieinander, ohne auf weitere Termine zu warten, die für Untersuchungen fällig werden. ( sei es, daß Du einen Ultraschall, ein CT oder ein MRT benötigst, oder eben Verlaufskontrollen der Laborwerte.Sollte es dann nötig werden kann man jeden Facharzt  hinzuziehen. ) Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung! Deine Christa

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Finja, 
wollte Dich mit meinen Beiträgen nicht erschrecken. Bin voll und ganz der Meinung mit Purzels Beitrag #17. Ob Du jetzt noch mal mit Deinem Hausarzt sprichst, wie Schubser vorgeschlagen hat, zu einem Internisten gehst oder um eine Klinikeinweisung bittest, halte ich alles für mögliche Wege. Das Einzige, was ich nicht gutheißen würde, ist noch drei Monate zu warten, um erst dann eine weitere Diagnostik einzuleiten.  
Liebe Grüße Ulrike 
P.s. gute Kaliumquellen ernährungstechnisch sind Bananen und Avokados

----------


## Finja

Hallo Euch allen, 
hier ist ja richtige Diskussion entfacht. Danke für alle Anregungen und den Anstoß die Sache eher in den Griff zu nehmen, als von meinem Doc vorgesehen. Ohne Euch würde ich wirklich nicht wissen, wie und was.  
Heute nach dem Feierabend werde ich mich darum kümmern.  
Liebe Grüße
Finja

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Finja, 
schön, dass Dich unsere Disskussionsfreude nicht abgeschreckt hat und Du genau den Punkt herausgelesen hast bei dem Einigkeit herrschte, dass es nämlich kein Argument für weiteres Abwarten gibt.
Schön das Du die Sache jetzt in Angriff nimmst. Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg dabei. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

Ich kann hier nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.  
Die Blutwerte erfordern eine Kontrolle, wie sie der Hausarzt doch auch vorgeschlagen hat. 
Man muß doch nicht sofort zu einem Hämatologen gehen, nur weil das Blutbild eine Störung aufweist, genausowenig wie man damit eine Krankenhaus-Einweisung benötigt oder sich gar als Notfall am Wochenende in die Klinik begibt.  
Das Kalium ist minimal unter dem Normwert, Kalium sollte nur nach ärztlicher Rücksprache substituiert werden. 
Der Vorschlag hier von Ulrike ist einfach nur dreist:    

> Wenn Dir eine Notfallbehandlung lieber ist, such Dir am Besten gleich ein Krankenhaus aus und stell Dich in der Notfallambulanz vor. Mittwoch Nachmittag müßte da eventuell geeignet sein. Deine vergrößerte Milz bereitet Dir dann am Mittwoch heftige Schmerzen!

 Ulrike, hast Du mal darüber nachgedacht, wofür der Name "Notfall-Ambulanz" steht?? Für NOTFÄLLE! 
Aber bestimmt nicht für Lügen über angebliche Schmerzen oder zur Abklärung irgendwelcher erhöhter Blutwerte.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Finja

Hallo Andrea, 
Danke Dir für Deine Meinung. Ich möchte mich auch gar nicht über Blutwerte definieren, ich gehöre auch nicht zu diesen Menschen, die im Internet jeden einzelnen Wert auspicken um nachzuschauen, was dahinter stecken könnte. Im Grunde genommen schaue ich eigentlich auf meinen Körper und die Tatsache ist, das es mir wirklich nicht gut geht. Abends nach einem Arbeitstag falle ich spätestens um 21 Uhr ins Bett und könnte da keine Tätigkeiten mehr machen. Das Wochenende nutze ich derzeit um Kraft für die Woche zu tanken, ich bin wirklich mit meiner Erschöpfung am Limit und das stört mich schon sehr. Ab und zu habe ich auch diese Oberbauchbeschwerden.  
Mich stört auch die Tatsache, dass mein Arzt zwar die Blutwerte kontrollieren will aber dahinter keine Erkrankung sieht, mir keine Medikamente verschreibt und ich gerade nicht weiß, wozu dann abwarten, wenn ich doch jetzt krank bin und eine Besserung erwarte.  Dass es mir schlecht geht, das habe ich ihm schon zwei Mal gesagt. 
Er wartet anscheinend bis meine Symptome verschwinden und gut ist aber mein Körpergefühl sagt mir was anderes, deswegen habe ich auch hier nachgefragt und meine Blutwerte reingestellt, um zu sehen, was andere dazu meinen 
Nun, das habe ich jetzt davon, die Meinungen gehen weit, weit auseinander ;-) 
Liebe Grüße
Finja

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Finja, 
in einem Forum befinden sich ein Haufen Mitglieder und somit auch ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen. Ich kann dir nur raten, in deinem Fall auf die Meinungen des med. Personals in diesem Forum zu hören, denn das was Ulrike hier so schreibt ist laienhaft und auch nur zusammengesucht. Meiner Meinung nach sollte sie sich absolut nicht zu Blutwerten äußern,da ihr dafür die Ausbildung fehlt. Ich würde es nicht einmal wagen, dazu etwas zu schreiben. Es verunsichert und beängstigt den Fragenden und das soll nicht sein. 
Bitte gedulde dich und wenn es dir schlechter geht, dann suche deinen Arzt auf oder wechsel den Arzt, wenn du der Meinung bist, dein bisheriger Arzt nimmt deine Beschwerden nicht ernst. 
Alles Gute!

----------


## Purzel 1

Ich denke, daß eines der Mitbringsel unseres Gesundheitssystems ist, daß man beginnt seinem Arzt zu mißtrauen, und daß dies eine natürliche Reaktion ist, wenn man überall liest und hört, daß nur noch für ein paar Euro Leistungen im Quartal erbracht werden.- Die Menschen werden verunsichert und ängstlich, weil man sicherlich immer wieder vermutet, es würde nicht alles für seine Gesundheit beim Arzt getan. " Der Arzt sagt, ( oder hängt Plakate aus):"Ich kann Leistungen nicht erbringen, bekomme dafür kein Geld-  Der Patient hört: " Ich erhalte nur eine unzureichende Behandlung. Der Mensch will mich gar nicht behandeln, weil er nichts daran verdient." 
Diese öffentliche Diskusion und diese Plakataktionen zerstören das Vertrauensverhältnis " Arzt- Patient ." Ich befürchte, daß das noch größere Auswirkungen haben wird für die Zukunft. Mein Arzt würde diese Diskusion mit den Patienten überhaupt nicht führen, und dafür möchte ich ihm einmal meinen Dank aussprechen! Im Grunde genommen ist so eine Arztpraxis auch ein wirtschaftlicher Betrieb der wie eine Firma geführt werden muß. Wenn ich Häuser baue, und verkaufe und sage meinen Kunden, daß ich für den Preis nur ein dunkles Loch mit Mängeln hinstellen werde, dann brauche ich mich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Kunden ihre Häuser woanders kaufen.- Da Patienten in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr Patienten, sondern Kunden sind, sollte man hier unbedingt überlegen, was mit dieser Diskusion ausgelöst wird, wenn ich sie SO führe, wie sie im Moment geführt wird.- Die meißten werden die Arztpraxis mit dem Gedanken verlassen, Ihnen würde nicht richtig geholfen oder es würden ihnen Leistungen die für sie wichtig sind vorenthalten. Man muß sich da nicht wundern, wenn dann ein Befund der nicht der Norm entspricht, ( vielleicht aber keinen Handlungsbedarf bedeutet,) so interpretiert wird und daß die Patienten sich verunsichert nach anderen Möglichkeiten der Hilfe umsehen, weil sie beunruhigt sind. Wenn die gesetzlich versicherten Patienten die Wahl hätten, aus dem Verein auszutreten, dann würden die das sicherlich tun um dem Arzt sein Honorar zu geben. Kein Patient möchte 80% seiner Beiträge wegverwaltet sehen. Es liegt nicht in der Macht der Patienten das zu änderen. Trotzdem werden sie involviert. Es stimmt nur bedingt, daß die gesetzlich versicherten weniger Beiträge bezahlen. ( Ich bezahle zusammen mit meinem Mann über 600 € pro Monat und der Arbeitgeber gibt denselben Betrag hinzu.) Andererseits entziehen sich tausende Höchstverdiener und Beamte dem Solidarsystem und erhalten aber eine bessere und umfangreichere Behandlung.  Mich hat man nicht gefragt, ob ich für andere mitbezahlen möchte. Dennoch wird dem Patienten vermittelt: Deine Beiträge sind keine vernünftige Behandlung wert.
Bitte an alle Ärzte hier, das zu überdenken! Nach anständiger Bezahlung verlangen ist eine legitime Sache,- aber diese  öffentlichen Aktionen werden auf lange Sicht bei den Patienten Spuren hinterlassen, die nicht wieder gut zu machen sind. Der Patient lernt: " Hier wird mir nicht geholfen, ich kann dem Arzt nicht vertrauen." Und ich kann solche Befürchtungen und Reaktionen der Patienten gut nachvollziehen und verstehen. Die Menschen sind einfach verunsichert- das Vertrauen zum behandelnden Arzt sinkt stetig, und natürlich versucht man sich dann woanders Hilfe zu holen. 
Warum gibt es keine Plakate in den Praxen auf denen man liest: " Ich bekomme zwar nur 30 € pro Quartal, aber ich arbeite trotzdem nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen für Sie, liebe Patienten, weiter." - Die Reaktion der Patienten wäre dieselbe, und die Unterstützung der Patienten gewiß. Stattdessen wird mit der Keule gedroht.- Keine Firma würde ihren Betrieb in dieser Art bewerben in der sie das Kundenvertrauen auf das Spiel setzt. 
Allerliebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## Patientenschubser

> .....Warum gibt es keine Plakate in den Praxen auf denen man liest: " Ich bekomme zwar nur 30  pro Quartal, aber ich arbeite trotzdem nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen für Sie, liebe Patienten, weiter." - Die Reaktion der Patienten wäre dieselbe, und die Unterstützung der Patienten gewiß. Stattdessen wird mit der Keule gedroht.- Keine Firma würde ihren Betrieb in dieser Art bewerben in der sie das Kundenvertrauen auf das Spiel setzt. 
> ......

 Weil die auch Geld kosten..... 
Ich weiß garnicht warum du hier so rum zetterst!
Ich habe nach wievor 100% Vertrauen zu meinem Arzt den ich schon viele Jahre kenne!
Ich weiß von vielen Ärzten aber auch das die Kohle echt nicht reicht, vorallem bei jüngeren mit Familie.
Da muss dann schon auch noch Notarzt gefahren werden damit man über die Runden kommt, da werden Notdienste gemacht usw....

----------


## Muschel

@ Purzel, ich versteh irgendwie den Zusammenhang mit dem Thema hier nicht?  :Huh?:

----------


## Purzel 1

@ Patientenschubser: Es zetert hier niemand, oder ist eine Diskusion gleich immer mit Zetern und Streit gleichzusetzen? Ich übe selbst mehrere Berufe aus und weiß auch aus meiner Intensivzeit wie es ist, wenn man pro Jahr 440 Überstunden ansammelt. Es nutzt nichts, wenn ich darüber bei den Patienten jammere, sondern ich muß mit dem Thema wenn ich etwas ändern will an die Institutionen, die die Entscheidungen treffen wenden. Ein Patient ist nicht der Ansprechpartner, wenn ich mein Arbeitspensum in der Klinik nicht mehr schaffe, oder wenn ( wie geschehen,- 20 % des Lohnes abgezogen werden, weil die Klinik saniert werden muß). Die Leute bekommen Angst und mißtrauen mir dann auch, wenn es um Dinge geht die ich weil sie im Moment nicht leisten kann, sondern nach hinten verschieben muß, weil gerade etwas anderes wichtiger ist. Wenn ich ihm aber vermittele.- Da ist etwas nicht in Ordnung, aber keine Angst. Ich komme darauf zurück und kümmere mich darum.-  Dann schaffe ich eine ganz andere Basis auf der auch Patienten geduldig und zuversichtlich sind. 
Wenn ich den Tread richtig verfolgt habe,- ging es darum, daß der Arzt bei den Blutwerten keinen akuten Handlungsbedarf sah und daß einige User der Ansicht waren, daß man den ärztlichen Notdienst in Anspruch nehmen sollte.- Und ich habe  dafür Verständnis,( wie Eingangs erklärt), daß die Patienten verunsichert sind, wenn eine medizinische Maßnahme nicht sofort erfolgt und daß sie sich ängstigen. Das hat ja Ursachen .- In diesem Sinne sehe ich das schon einen Zusammenhang, der aber nicht alleinig von den Patienten zu vertreten ist,wenn sich  Patienten an den Notdienst wenden möchten, weil sie befürchten es wurde etwas übersehen. Der Patient ist ganz einfach nur besorgt und das ist zutiefst menschlich. Wir werden in der Zukunft das ernten, was wir jetzt sähen.-Und wenn wir Mißtrauen sähen, werden wir auch jede Menge Mißtrauen ernten und die Notarztpraxen werden aus den Nähten platzen,-was in jedem Fall zu Lasten der Qualität in der Notfallversorgung gehen wird. Liebste Grüße Purzel

----------


## Muschel

@ Purzel,  
na, na, na - es geht hier ja nicht um extremst beunruhigende Blutwerte, somit ist eine Kontrolle in 3 Monaten mehr als ausreichend.  
Eine Notfallpraxis oder auch eine Ambulanz in einem Krankenhaus sollte dafür nicht in Anspruch genommen werden. Und schon gar nicht, weil Patienten Angst haben, ihr Arzt habe etwas übersehen. Dann muß man eben in den sauren Apfel beißen und die nächsten Tage bei einem anderen Arzt gleicher Fachrichtung vorstellig werden.  
Ich halte die Hysterie, die hier mittlerweile aufgrund von ein paar Blutwerten, die aus dem Rahmen tanzen, herrscht, für mehr als bedenklich.  
Einige User sollten vielleicht erstmal nachdenken, bevor hier Tips gegeben werden, wie man sich am besten eine (Notfall-)Behandlung erschleichen kann, die erstmal gar nicht notwendig ist.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Justitia

@ Muschel, 
Nur eine kurze Frage: ab welchen Hb-Wert darf man denn Deiner Meinung sehr "beunruhigt" werden? Wie weit dürfen denn Deiner Meinung nach die Thrombos in die Höhe gehen, damit dann akuter Behandlungsbedarf gegeben ist? 
Du scheinst Dir auch noch sicher zu sein, dass diese Werte (die Du als "Notfall" definierst ) nicht in den nächsten drei Monaten erreicht werden. Woher nimmst Du diese Sicherheit?
Was könnte Finja denn dadurch gewinnen, wenn sie jetzt einfach abwartet? Das sie dann ein "echter" Notfall ist?

----------


## Purzel 1

Liebe Muschel!
Es tut mir Leid , daß Du mich nicht vestanden hast, ( sorry). Der Inhalt besagte ja eigentlich, daß der Notdienst belastet wird, wenn die Patienten irritiert oder verängstigt sind, weil Vertrauen oder Aufklärung fehlt.- Allerliebste Grüße c.

----------


## Muschel

@ Purzel, ich hab Dich schon verstanden, nur kann es nicht sein, daß verängstigte und/oder mißtrauische Patienten dann ins KH in die Notfallambulanz rennen, z.B. weil sie im Internet gelesen haben, daß das alles ganz schlimm ist, was sie haben. Bewußt habe ich jetzt keine Krankheit oder ähnliches aufgeführt, ich denke, Du verstehst was ich meine.  
LG, Andrea  
@ Ulrike,  
andere Frage: Was willst Du behandeln aufgrund der Blutwerte der Themenstarterin? Muß man immer sofort alles behandeln, oder sollte man nicht erstmal abwarten?  
Ein Hb ist z.B. bei einer Chemotherapie anders zu bewerten als wenn das jetzt durch einen Zufallsbefund rauskommt, daß er an diesem Tag der Blutabnahme zu niedrig war. Das kann sich auch schon wieder eingependelt haben. 
Christiane schrieb es weiter vorne sehr passend, die Blutabnahme ist eine Momentaufnahme, wenn Du so willst. Natürlich muß das kontrolliert werden. Und wenn der Themenstarterin 3 Monate zu lang erscheinen, kann sie sicherlich mit ihrem Arzt sprechen, daß er die wichtigsten Parameter der letzten Blutabnahme schneller kontrolliert.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Woher soll Ulrike das auch wissen?
Ohne medizinische Ausbildung und einem Abschluss an der Googleuniversität?

----------


## Justitia

@ Muschel, 
bei einem zu niedrigen Hb innerhalb einer Chemotherapie weiß ich aber wodurch der niedrige Hb zustande gekommen ist. (Hämotoxizität der verabreichten Medikamente). 
Auch bei Finja wird es einen Grund haben, warum der Hb zu niedrig ist und die anderen Werte nicht im Normbereich liegen. Der Ferritin Wert war noch in Ordnung, eine einfache Eisenmangelanämie wird es daher dann wohl nicht sein. 
Es gilt doch erst mal die Ursache zu finden für die veränderten Blutwerte, um dann gegebenenfalls ursächlich zu behandeln. (es gilt ja nicht Laborwerte zu "behandeln")Diese Ursache wird man aber nicht durch Abwarten finden. Zur Ursachensuche benötige ich die Mithilfe eines Arztes. Eine umfänglichere Diagnostik ist in einem Krankenhaus unproblematischer als in einer Arztpraxis. 
Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass Finja nicht bereits einen Leidensdruck hätte, und ihre Geschichte deutet eher auf eine Zunahme der Problematik hin, als darauf, dass sich da ein Problem vielleicht von allein erledigt.  
LG Ulrike

----------


## Justitia

@ Schubser,   

> Woher soll Ulrike das auch wissen?
> Ohne medizinische Ausbildung und einem Abschluss an der Googleuniversität?

 Finde es immer wieder interessant, dass hier manche user meinen, Wissen wird erst zum Wissen, wenn es irgendwie offiziell bestätigt wird.
Ich habe schon als Kind gern in Medizinbüchern gelesen, einfach weil es mich interessiert hat (so wie andere sich gern mit Fotographie, Architektur, Modellbau....beschäftigen). Dies Interesse begleitet mich durch mein Leben.
Für meine gemachten Aussagen innerhalb dieses threads mußte ich weder google noch Fachbücher bemühen. Hier scheinen aber Manche besser über meinen Wissensstand informiert zu sein als ich selber..... 
LG Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> Es gilt doch erst mal die Ursache zu finden für die veränderten Blutwerte, um dann gegebenenfalls ursächlich zu behandeln.

 Ja, nach erfolgter Kontrolle in 3 Monaten!   

> Diese Ursache wird man aber nicht durch Abwarten finden. Zur Ursachensuche benötige ich die Mithilfe eines Arztes.

 Ulrike, natürlich muß man erstmal abwarten, wie es sich entwickelt. Es gibt auch Menschen, die haben z.B. einen erniedrigten Hb-Gehalt ohne krankhafte Ursache. Sowas findet man aber nur anhand von Blutbild-Kontrollen heraus.    

> Eine umfänglichere Diagnostik ist in einem Krankenhaus unproblematischer als in einer Arztpraxis.

 Es reicht mir jetzt langsam mit diesem pseudomedizinischem Wissen Deinerseits! 
Was soll den alles an Diagnostik laufen?? Und wofür? Hast Du mal darüber nachgedacht, was so eine stationäre Abklärung kostet? Und vielleicht jemandem ein Bett wegnimmt, der es viel nötiger braucht als jemand, dessen Hb-Wert ein wenig unterhalb der Norm liegt?? 
Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel!!    

> Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass Finja nicht bereits einen Leidensdruck hätte, und ihre Geschichte deutet eher auf eine Zunahme der Problematik hin, als darauf, dass sich da ein Problem vielleicht von allein erledigt.  
> LG Ulrike

 Wenn der Leidensdruck so groß ist, wie Du annimmst, dann sollte sich die Patientin nicht im Internet auf die Suche begeben, sondern in die Praxis ihres Hausarztes! Und ob die Problematik zunimmt oder nicht, kannst Du wohl kaum beurteilen.  
Dr. Google ist nicht allwissend.  
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Finja

Hallo,
Oha, die Diskussionen hören hier ja gar nicht mehr auf ;-) muss schon ein wenig schmunzeln ;-)
Beim Feierabend Notdienst war ich noch nicht ;-) aber . 
ein neues Problem ist aufgetreten,hat aber nichts mit meiner Müdigkeit und Abgeschlagenheit zu tun, trotzdem ich gar nicht arbeiten war. Mein Bein tut weh, so dass ich nicht auftreten kann . Am Unterschenkel habe ich auch eine Schwellung und Rötung. Auf jeden Fall habe ich in einer Stunde einen Termin bei meinem HA. Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich mit ihm noch einmal das Gespräch über meine extreme Müdigkeit suchen, weil ich wirklich zunehmend arbeitsunfähig bin ;-( Ich denke, das steht mir zu und ist noch die beste Lösung  ;-) 
Liebe Grüße
Finja 
Wenn gewünscht kann ich ja weiter berichten!

----------


## Muschel

Bitte weiter berichten, vor allem was das nun mit dem Bein ist!  
Gute Besserung! 
Andrea

----------


## Finja

Hallo, 
mein Hausarzt wies mich ins KH ein, von wo aus ich nun berichte. Er hat eine Thrombose im Bein vermutet. Zusammen mit den erhöhten Thrombozyten, war ihm das zu heikel also ab ins KH. 
Die Diagnose bestätigte sich auch: ich habe nun Thrombose im Bein und ein absolutes Bewegungsverbot ;-( Zum Glück habe ich seit gestern mein Laptop und Internet.  
Mehr ist hier an Diagnosen noch nicht gefallen. Ab Montag sollen diverse Untersuchungen stattfinden, da meine Thrombozyten über eine Million gestiegen sind. 
Die Milz ist nach wie vor stark vergrößert und mein Hb Wert sich auch nicht geändert hat, also viel zu niedrig ist. Blutersatz brauche ich aber noch nicht, nur wenn dieser weiter abfällt und die Ärzte lange keine Ursache dafür finden. 
Der Stationsarzt sagte mir, ich soll mich auf einen längeren Aufenthalt einstellen, da sie nach den Ursachen der schlechten Werte suchen müssen, da mich sonst ständige Thrombosen erwarten, was durchaus gefährlich ist ;-(  
Ich konnte mich auch nicht bremsen, da mich ja eine Sache brennend interessiert und fragte gleich, was in meinem Fall das weitere Abwarten gebracht hätte und ob vielleicht abzusehen ist, dass sich von alleine etwas bessern könnte. 
Das war nun seine Antwort:  
Eine Intervalle( jedoch keine 3 Monate!!! Höchstens 2 Wochen) hätte man vielleicht noch abwarten können aber eher mit dem Hintergrundwissen, dass es sich von alleine nicht bessert, dazu sind die Abweichungen der Blutwerte viel zu groß und was noch wichtiger ist, der körperlicher Zustand sprach noch eher dazu, den Abstand so kurz wie möglich zu halten! Noch besser, was sich nun herausstellte, wäre natürlich eine sofortige Abklärung gewesen.    

> andere Frage: Was willst Du behandeln aufgrund der Blutwerte der Themenstarterin? Muß man immer sofort alles behandeln, oder sollte man nicht erstmal abwarten?

 in dem Fall wohl nicht  :Zwinker:    
Schönes Wochenende an alle  :x_hello_3_cut: 
Liebe Grüße 
Finja

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Finja, 
ich bin einfach nur froh, dass Du jetzt ärztlich überwacht wirst und nach der Ursache Deiner Veränderungen im Blutbild geforscht wird. Hoffe, das die Ursache etwas gut Behandelbares ist.
Beste Genesungswünsche und danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du uns weiter auf dem Laufenden hälst. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Purzel 1

Gute Besserung, Finja! Liebe Grüße c

----------


## Muschel

Liebe Finja,  
da wir hier keine Ferndiagnosen stellen (dürfen) und das auch nicht können, konnten wir ja nun nicht ahnen, daß sich eine Thrombose entwickelt. Es gibt viele Ursachen für solche Blutwerte, nicht immer muß alles eintreffen, auf was es hindeutet! 
Gute Besserung, Andrea

----------


## katzograph

Es gab ja jemanden, der meinte, anhand der Blutwerte sollte man schnellstmöglichst zum Arzt und wurde dafür fast gehenkt. Da sollten vielleicht einige ein paar rote Ohren bekommen.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Finja

Hallo an alle, 
Danke für die lieben gute Besserungswünsche. Auch wenn ich jetzt diese blöde Thrombose habe, bin ich doch froh, dass jetzt endlich geschaut wird, was ich habe und ich nicht mehr warten muss - diese Unsicherheit ist wie eine Last von mir abgefallen. Purzel, Ulrike - ich werde berichten, was die Ärzte mit mir anstellen werden und vor allem, was sie dann auch für eine Ursache finden. 
Meine Thrombos denken aber nicht dran zu sinken. Seit heute nehme ich eine Tablette dagegen. 
Ist ein Chemotherapeutikum und soll die Blutwerte normalisieren. Die Ursache ist aber noch unbekannt.  
Liebe Andrea, ich habe hier keine Diagnosestellung erwartet, so viel Denkvermögen habe ich schon, wenn ich diesen Eindruck hinterlassen habe, dann sorry  :shy_flower:  Meine Blutwerte haben mir, der so gar nichts mit Medizin zu tun hat, gar nichts ausgesagt  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Katzograph - mit roten Ohren sieht man doch recht unattraktiv aus, also lieber nicht  :Grin:  ( kannst Du Katzen zeichnen Katzograph? )  
Liebe Grüße und bis dann
Finja

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Finja, 
Zitat :"kannst Du Katzen zeichnen Katzograph? Zitat Ende  
ja, das auch. ist aber eigentlich eine Verballhornung von Graf ( wegen der vielen "adligen" Katzen auf dem Markt) 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Justitia

@ Muschel, 
Dein Zitat:  

> da wir hier keine Ferndiagnosen stellen (dürfen) und das auch nicht können, konnten wir ja nun nicht ahnen, daß sich eine Thrombose entwickelt. Es gibt viele Ursachen für solche Blutwerte, nicht immer muß alles eintreffen, auf was es hindeutet!

 Bei 823000 Thrombus blinkt die "Warnampel" bezüglich Thrombosegefahr aber schon dunkelorange. Bei 1 Million springt sie auf rot über. Das hat nichts mit "erahnen" zu tun. Diese Gefahr ist einfach bei diesen Werten da.
Ich habe probiert, Finja möglichst schnell einem anderen Arzt zuzuführen, weil mir vollkommen unverständlich war, wieso ihr Hausarzt (fälschlicherweise) diese Gefahr einfach ignoriert hat. 
Lg Ulrike

----------


## Justitia

Liebe Finja, 
ich hoffe erst mal, dass es mit Hilfe des Chemotherapeutikums gelingt Deine Blutwerte in den Griff zu kriegen. Drücke die Daumen, dass Deine Thromben in den "Sinkflug" gehen.
Morgen wird sicherlich mit einer etwas umfänglicheren Diagnostik begonnen werden, damit man heraus bekommt, was Deine Milz denn nun hat so anschwellen lassen. Diese ist nämlich sicherlich nicht ganz unbeteiligt an Deiner zu hohen Thrombenzahl. 
Ich kann Deine Erleichterung ganz gut verstehen, denn jetzt wird nachgeschaut was denn nun die Ursache für Dein schlechtes Befinden und die veränderten Blutwerte ist. Wenn man dann die Ursache gefunden hat, hoffe ich, das diese gut behandelbar ist.
Da in der Medizin auch oft gilt "Problem erkannt-Problem gebannt" geht es dann auch endlich mal wieder aufwärts. 
Liebe Grüße und Gute Besserung 
Ulrike

----------


## Muschel

> @ Muschel, 
> Bei 823000 Thrombus blinkt die "Warnampel" bezüglich Thrombosegefahr aber schon dunkelorange. Bei 1 Million springt sie auf rot über. Das hat nichts mit "erahnen" zu tun. Diese Gefahr ist einfach bei diesen Werten da.

 Frau Schlaumeier hat mal wieder Dr. Google bemüht. 
Manchmal kann ich über Deine Statements hier nur den Kopf schütteln... 
By the way Ulrike, ein Onkologe ist der falsche Ansprechpartner für eine Thrombose, soviel zu Deinen Vorschlägen der Abklärung!  
@ Finja, weiterhin gute Besserung! 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Andrea, 
habe Dir eine pn geschickt. Finja ist jetzt in ärztlicher Betreuung und man wird dem "Grundproblem" auf die Spur kommen.  
Gruß Ulrike

----------


## Finja

Hallo  :x_hello_3_cut:    Im KH bin ich noch immer. Gemachte Untersuchungen und Ergebnisse:  Knochenmarkuntersuchung: essentielle Thrombozythämie  
Lumbalpunktion: ohne Befund 
Magenspiegelung: leichte aber anscheinend schon lange andauernde Blutungen aufgrund der ET 
Zu dem, als ob ich es nicht genug hätte. Eines Abends hier im KH habe ich starke Schmerzen im Oberbauch bekommen mit Ausstrahlung in den Rücken und Schulter. 
Es folgte sofort ein Ultraschall. 
Diagnose: Gallensteine, die in die Gallengänge gerutscht sind. Diese mussten dann gleich entfernt werden ( dazu wurde ich aber sediert), es war nicht leicht meinte der Arzt, weil meine Gänge so eng sind.  Danach habe ich drei Tage lang Blut gespuckt.  Jetzt habe ich eine Bauchspeicheldrüsenentzündung :Sad: , das war jedoch abzusehen,meinte der Arzt. 
 Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich hier nie wieder rauskomme :Cry: 
Die Gallenblase wird auch bald entfernt aber erst muss sich die Bauchspeicheldrüse erholen. 
Dazu gibt es eine 0- Diät. 
Gegen die Schmerzen bekomme ich aber ausreichend Schmerzmittel, so dass ich nicht leiden muss aber ich bin sehr schwach, so dass ich viel schlafe und keine Kraft fürs Internet habe. 
Bluttransfusion habe ich auch schon bekommen und jedes Mal Fieber dazu, ich weiß aber nicht, warum das so ist.  
Bis dann, liebe Grüße
Finja

----------


## Purzel 1

Gute Besserung, Finja!
Halt die Öhrchen steiff! liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Finja, 
dass hört sich ja nicht so schön an, dass sich bei Dir jetzt auch noch ein paar "Nebenbaustellen" auftun.
Was macht denn Deine Thrombose? Ist da wenigstens Besserung in Sicht und die Thrombozyten sinken? 
Ansonsten bleibt mir auch nur der Rat: Halt die Ohren steif! Es wird auch mal wieder aufwärts gehen. 
Gute Besserung und liebe Grüße 
Ulrike

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Finja, 
möchte Dir einfach nur mal einen lieben Gruß dalassen. Denke an Dich und hoffe, dass sich langsam mal ein Silberstreif am Horizont auftut. 
Wünsche Dir viel Kraft.
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## eiskristall

Hallo Finja, 
liebe Grüße und gute Besserung... :x_hello_3_cut:  
Wie geht es Dir?  
Alles Liebe
eiskristall

----------

